# K27 QSI issue



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a QSI decoder installed in my K27 with a 3w speaker and has worked great for a while. This week I was running it and noticed that the horn sound is half the volume level as the rest of the sounds. I am operating the sound through a train engineer and thought that I may have inadvertently changed a setting some how but can not figure out how to get the volume back up.

Note that the master volume is at max and program is set to regulated. 

The chuff volume is louder than the horn

All the other sound effects are perfect and it is only the horn that the volume is low on.

Anyone ever run into this issue??? Please Help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very strange... Unless you have DCC to program the horn volume individually (I assume it's a whistle) then I would reset the decoder. 

It is, after all, a small computer, and software is never perfect, otherwise you would never reboot your PC. 

Try that first. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I do not have the equipment to reset the sound card. That is another $100 option. I had Litchfield Station install the K27 sound when I ordered it and it worked great for months. There is no one here in Nova Scotia that I know that has the equipment so I will have to buy the stuff and wait 6 weeks for it to show up in hopes that it rectifies the issue.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you do--just attach the reed switch it came with to the small two pin jack labled "reed:, and then hold a magnet to the reed switch, and then turn the power on. This will force a reset. You may have to do it a couple times


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You can reset the board with the reed swich that came with the board you just need a magnet as well. Read the direction it will tell you how. Before i bought the Quantom engineer i had to do a reset with the reed switch. Also you can get a quantom engineer for $50


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have the Quantum Engineer and have not been able to figure out how to reset the card with it. If I do reset it will I loose the sound file that was installed on the card?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 11 Jul 2010 04:59 PM 
I have the Quantum Engineer and have not been able to figure out how to reset the card with it. If I do reset it will I loose the sound file that was installed on the card? 

No. You are just resetting the sounds on the card to OEM spec


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "sound file" is really firmware loaded into flash. No amount of resetting can remove it. 

Check the manual on using a magnet and the supplied reed switch on how to reset. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I tried to reset the QSI card and now I have a bigger issue. 

The variable voltage into Quantum Engineer is good but I now have 0V on the output (black wires) going to the track power. There seems to be no fuse on the cct board. 

Now I am in dire need of help getting things running again. 

Went from low volume on the horn to loss of total track power....


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like I blew a relay on the Quantum Engineer. I am looking for a replacement part. I tried to reset the card like you mentioned but It does not seem to reset. It could be that the magnet is not strong enough either so I will try another bigger one. That or I may just jumper the pins on the card that the reed switch hooks too and turn the power on.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The blown relay is unfortunate... that's the "clicker" that makes the "program sequence" used in DC mode. (sequences of track power polarity reversals) 

Are you using the reed switch that came with the QSI for the programming? 

Should not take a huge magnet, those are pretty sensitive. If it does not reset easily according to the instructions, maybe there is a different problem. 

Good luck, 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

The read switch is the one that came with the card and it is hooked up correctly. If I remember right you can adjust the volume by waving the magnet across it in either direction and I tried this as well an nothing happened. 

Now I say the relay is blown but this may not be the case. I can here the relay switching. With my voltmeter across the black output wires at the relay I do not get any voltage but when I hold the horn button down the voltage matches the input value across the red input wires. Once I let go of the horn button the voltage across the black output wires drop back to 0v. 

It is like there is a diode gone on one leg but within the relay. I have my local electronics store looking for this relay for me but no luck yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The reset decoder procedure is to put the magnet near the reed switch, then power on the loco and wait until it says reset. 

Have you been successful with this yet? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

No I have not been able to get it too reset. I place the magnet on the reed switch and hold it there then turn power on and the engine begins the start up sounds and remains at idle and does not say reset. The magnet seems to have no effect on the QSI and It will not even adjust the volume.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What I would do is unplug the reed switch... then using fine wire (so as not to damage the plug) put a piece in each of the 2 holes, and connect an ohmmeter. Then bring the magnet near... if it stays open circuit (which is my guess) then you know you need a bigger magnet or the reed switch is defective. 

If it goes zero ohms with the magnet, then the board is damaged somehow. 

When you turn the power on, just have the system set to about 12 volts and turn it on to that level, don't try to bring it up gradually (just for kicks). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I got myself a bigger magnet and managed to reset the Loco QSI card and the sound card works great again. Now I just need to fix my Quantum Engineer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's good news! 

Glad to be of help. 

Now, is it worth contacting Tony's to see if they will fix your QE for cheap? 

Wait, I forgot, your handle is NavyTech, so I guess you have figured out part of the circuit. 

Good luck there, if not, Tony's should take care of you. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

As a matter a fact Greg I have figured out that the switching relay output has failed and I am currently looking for a replacement part. I do wish that I had a circuit schematic as it would have helped narrow this down quicker. The relay is only a 2amp and I am looking at increasing it to 5amp but with no specs on the Quantum cct that is difficult. Here in NS these Quantum Engineers are $90 and hard to come by unless you order online.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That makes sense on the relay, I believe the unit is rated between 2 and 3 amps output, and I'm guessing your spec is the relay contacts. I understand the theory of the unit, but don't have the circuit. 

I have no idea if Tony's would have the spare part, but if you get stuck it might be worth contacting them. If you get really stuck, send me a private email, I've done a number of favors (testing) and never asked for anything in return for myself. (on purpose) But, I would feel fine asking for something for someone else. 

By the way, I bought the high power booster to work with the QE, now that was about $200, but it runs up to about 40 amps! 

(I guess it's to work on trains that have lots of lighted passenger cars). 

Good luck and let me know if I can help. 

Regards, Greg


----------

